# The Algorithm - Isometry Drum Cover



## Malyan (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I know this is a guitarists website and all.. kinda wanted to share some electro/metal/djent loving for you guys though!



Safe!


----------



## C2Aye (Nov 10, 2011)

You are far too good bro 

Obviously not a bad thing!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 10, 2011)

Nasty.


----------



## adrock (Nov 10, 2011)

dude. fucking sick.

i'm actually a drummer myself, i just happen to build guitars and play them a bit on the side. we have a lot of other drummers on here, so don't feel awkward posting. and please, share more videos!


----------



## danieluber1337 (Nov 10, 2011)

Duude, you got the groove


----------



## orakle (Nov 10, 2011)

FUCKIN SICK !!!!!!


----------



## t00th (Nov 17, 2011)

INSAAAAAANE!!

I'd like to know how to play the drums


----------



## aawshred (Nov 27, 2011)

Everything awesome ever going on in this video, great job dude


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 27, 2011)

Didn't know you were on here Mike, I loved this the minute I saw it when you switched channels. Looking forward to some more covers/playthroughs! 

A SikTh cover would be awesome


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Nov 27, 2011)

Holy crap that's awesome.


----------

